# Keeping the loft warm



## Azalin (Jul 16, 2012)

Hello,

My loft is about 3.5 square meters (1.5m x 1 and 1.2m height). I'm wanting to use a heater but I don't know how strong the heater must be. I will be using the heater with a timer though. What product would you recommend for me? 

There are eggs and babies in it. I don't want to loose them as they are very important to me.

My Best,
Suat


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

I have been told a heater in the winter could cause sweating and dampness that could make your birds unhealthy. Just my opinion, I would let the parents do what nature taught them, or bring parents and eggs inside someplace dry and draft free, but you take a chance on them leaving the eggs maybe. Sorry I am not much help, I don't let mine lay in the winter, that would be better advice...


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Winter isn't a good time for breeding. But... Okay never mind...
There are many types of heaters online. There are also product reviews given on sites... I use an 1000watt electric heater with loft's openings all covered up with plastic sheets just a small vent is open. I don't aim heater at pens/boxes/perches just put it in the middle of the loft heat up the inner temperature.
Many use typical red light heat lamps which also work out well. Some here on PT suggest reptile heat emitters which are an excellent option. You might wanna consider them.
I use thermometer to check the temperature,so I would advice you to do the same...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I use an oil filled radiator type heater and it works great. You can control how warm it gets. Be careful if using the heat lamps, as many of them contain teflon now, and it lets off a gas that can kill birds. Chicken farmers discovered this when they lost many birds from using the lamps. They also can shatter and start a fire, and people have had that happen. It needs to be a safe heat source, and one that doesn't contain any teflon. You need to check about that, as some of the newer heaters contain that too. Rather than having it on a timer, why not just get one that you can control the temp, and keep it at a reasonable temp, not to warm but not too cold either. Rather than having it warmed, then turning it off, and on again. You can keep it at a very low temp, and keep it there. A steady temp would be better I think.


----------



## ozarkbill (Aug 17, 2008)

My racing homers hatched and raised babies when the temp got down to 7 degrees at night. It had to be warm under the hen to hatch and keep them going. I think heating a loft is more for your peace of mind than for what the birds need.


----------



## hthomas (Aug 7, 2013)

im discovering im gonna need a way to heat it up just to be able to scrape and clean properly, the pigeon waste is literally frozen rock solid on everything


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

ozarkbill said:


> My racing homers hatched and raised babies when the temp got down to 7 degrees at night. It had to be warm under the hen to hatch and keep them going. I think heating a loft is more for your peace of mind than for what the birds need.



I understand what you're saying, but some have had babies freeze in a cold loft. Better to wait to let them breed.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

hthomas said:


> im discovering im gonna need a way to heat it up just to be able to scrape and clean properly, the pigeon waste is literally frozen rock solid on everything


I know what you mean about the frozen droppings. It's like scraping cement. Nearly impossible. I don't know how anyone in the really cold part of the country, does it without heat.


----------



## hthomas (Aug 7, 2013)

im in the 20s all this past week and predicting similiar temps all next week too  gonna have to heat it up some how cant let it pile up for 2 weeks

ive noticed the cold temps makes my birds eat better and has helped speed up thier level of comfort with me

they've been coming right down to eat dont seem to care that im standing right there or moving around in the loft and had 4 birds eat out of my hand this morning, first time having any of them do it since i got birds almost 6 months ago- very rewarding (time flies whne your havin fun!)


----------



## LisaNewTumbler (Jun 24, 2013)

hthomas said:


> im in the 20s all this past week and predicting similiar temps all next week too  gonna have to heat it up some how cant let it pile up for 2 weeks
> 
> ive noticed the cold temps makes my birds eat better and has helped speed up thier level of comfort with me
> 
> they've been coming right down to eat dont seem to care that im standing right there or moving around in the loft and had 4 birds eat out of my hand this morning, first time having any of them do it since i got birds almost 6 months ago- very rewarding (time flies whne your havin fun!)


Hi, are you sure you are feeding them enough for the cold weather?

The fact that they used to be bothered by your presence but now are more focused on the food, feels a little desperate on their part.

I'd imagine they'd be using up a lot more energy keeping themselves warm if the weather is such that the droppings are frozen.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes they need more in the cold weather. Have you added more corn to the diet?


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

ozarkbill; said:


> My racing homers hatched and raised babies when the temp got down to 7 degrees at night. It had to be warm under the hen to hatch and keep them going.* I think heating a loft is more for your peace of mind than for what the birds need.*


Yes they may or may not need heat. But why babies freeze? Why birds gather around heat source like my electric heater.


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

I use pine shavings on floor start at 2" & add as winter goes on then clean out in spring or if small loft sift crap out with cat litter scoop . Makes coop feel cozier / warmer too . I live in the great white north been doin it forever . Used straw before bagged shavings came on the market .


----------

